# Deleted



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Wow, I'm jealous. I will be watching for progress stories and photos. Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Very good start, 
I always figured if I moved far enough into my wifes space she would find away for me to get out. It works for you too i see .


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi Frank

You are going to have a great shop there when it is done. I will be looking forward to seeing its progress. It makes it nice when MaMa thinks this is a good idea. My wife let me have our garage with the understanding I would clean her car off in the winter months. I have to do it for my truck anyway, so it is no big deal to do hers as well. Good Luck on the new shop.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Very nice, wish my wife would say that or just quit insisting that her car go in the garage either one would be fine.


----------



## Wudbutcher (Apr 2, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Your shop is going to be great. It is about the same size as mine (Check out the Pics) Mine is also still under construction. Unfortunately, I have been called back to Iraq so the shop is on hold tilll I get home miid September. Keep us posted. Cheers/Wudbutcher


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Seeing the other WoodJocks working in their shops & building their shops did make me a bit envious too. But it also gave me ideas on what & how to do things when I started to make a shop of my own. I'd still like to have a bathroom in my shop like Big Steve but there's not enough room on my lot to go larger… Darn!!!

When we found we had to block in the basement windows it meant that our daughter could no longer use the room in the basement as a bedroom. When we moved her back to an unused upstairs bedroom, my lovely, wonderful, thoughtful wife & I were able to use that room in the basement to make wifey a den of her own. Now she has her computer, desk, treadmill & the like in her own area. Worst thing is…. HER ROOM IS DONE ALREADY!!!! She's a "Happy Camper" now. We are both still waiting to get the cars back into the garage though. That'll take a few more weeks.

I took a couple of more pix to post. They'll be up in a few days.

Thanks to all for the "Flowers"!


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Sounds great, it will be a nice size and I cant wait to see your progress!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


We've had a "Situation" arise!

My wife's Uncle Chuck, in Florida, is worried that he hasn't heard from his niece for a while & insists that I prove that she's not bricked into the "crawl space" beneath the house. Soooo… here's a photo of her AFTER the windows were bricked in. But on a twist of an old Memorex ad… is she REAL or is she "Photo Shopped"?! LOL


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


This looks like it will be good!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looks like a great shop, in the making.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Go to it Frank:
There's something really pleasant about making one of these hideouts.

Bob


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Here's my wife in the den that we fixed up for her while in the process of making my shop. You can see that I left the window openings alone in the basement & left the bricks exposed. My wife uses them as nic-nak shelves.










I hope Uncle Chuck is happy now.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Make this a nicer world and let's build more woodshops!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Congratulations on breaking ground! I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Sounds like a lot of work but I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Thats alotr of work, but you know what people say…if a job is worth doing, its worth doing properly!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Nice job on the coloring.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


It looks like a great match.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Man that looks good and looks like a bit of work there too.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


You could have fooled me, it looks like the same brick.


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


And who said Woodworkers are not resourceful

Well done - Be safe


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hats off to your patience. It is going to be very good at the end.
Sharad


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


should look goo when done.. matching will be tough


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looking good, thanks for the update.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Your making good progress!

Thanks for the update

Callum


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


looking good


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


*good progress*


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


The progress is good but the old damage caused by the termites looks bad. I'll be calling the pest control company back to have them treat the new shop & check for any present termite activity.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Those little buggers are active aren't they.

The shop is coming along great.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Your shop is really coming along nicely. Thanks for the update.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looking good.

That AC/heat unit comes with a not so good filter. If you want to make it last, get a good filter and stick it to the face of the unit. That's what I do and you would be amazaed just how much dust it collects.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


See! THAT'S why I like LumberJocks! Good Advice! I'll be sure to add another filter to the front of the unit. Thanks! Gary! I also plan on getting an air filtration system to attach to the ceiling. That should help too. I'm going to wire it into the lighting system so when the lights are on the filter is on… Always cleaning the air when I'm working.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi Frank

Your shop is coming along great! I put a filter in front of my AC like GaryK suggested. I was amazed at the dust it collected from just sweeping the floor one day.

God Bless
tom


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looking good!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Thanks for the update…looks like you're making progress.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looks real good, are you planning to have a lot of windows (for the natural light)?


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


soon of great project of wood will be carried out in this workshop I wish you good luck and much photograph of your works on lumberjocks


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Nice to see the progress of your workshop. I am sure you must have thought of further expansion of your wood working hobby. 
Sharad


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looks good - bet you cant wait to sweep the floor??


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Sweet deal! You are going to love that heating/cooling unit.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I'm putting a 4' high X 8' wide window in the front wall where my workbench will go. That window will face south. On the rear wall & to the side of the double doors I'm putting a 4' high X 2-1/2' wide window. I'll probably put my carving bench & drafting table by this window.

Sweeping the floor of a new shop will be nice… for a while. And speaking of sweeping the floor… has anyone used one of those floor sweep adapters for your dust collector? How well do they work?

I got a real deal on some interior lighting. I'll wait 'til I have some photos to post before telling about that…

One of my hobbies is photography so more photos are to come.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


*WOW! Talk about FAST!* I got online Sunday (yesterday) & used the tracking # for Old Dominion Freight Lines just to check on the progress of the shipping of my heat pump. I found to my suprise that it was already at the warehouse in St.Louis…. from ORDERING it from Austin, Texas on Thursday night to being delivered to St.Louis by TRUCK in LESS than 2 work days. *Old Dominion does a great job!* I picked it up myself at the warehouse today.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Wow. thats exciting!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Yes, Good Service is so out of the ordinary these days it makes service like I got from Old Dominion & the seller very exciting. It seems that when other businesses offer free shipping they run out to the airplane, that the item was originally scheduled to be shipped on, take it off the plane & put it on Jed Clampett's old rattle trap. That's the kind of free shipping most sellers seem to be thinking their customers deserve. It really was a very pleasant suprise to get that good of service…..... or… Was I just lucky?


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hope they show up soon! I've been following your blog and I'm looking forward to seeing it go up. Between yours and some other "new shop" blogs I've read, I'm beginning to realize how lucky I was with my contractor!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Happy to see your progress.
Sharad


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Frank, The shop is coming along. Hope the rest of the parts get there soon. 
You planning on adding your own panel for the electric or just going off the house one? I was fortunate that the current panel had a number of empty slots and I was already in the basement.

Look forward to seeing more.

CtL


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I'm having a "12 X 24" 100 amp sub-panel installed the 12 X 24 means that there will be 12 spots available for 220v & 24 spots available for 110v circuits. I already had my main panel in the house upgraded to a 200 amp service. Right now I'm waiting for the latest estimate from one of the electrical contractors.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Frank,

that looks very nice, I hope for you that you get a great woodshop.
Is there a possibility that you can make a door between your house and your shop?
I'm looking forward to the next photo's.
I wiss you all the best whit your great shop.

Greetings from the Netherlands,

Schummie.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Very exciting to see the progress in the work. Thank God that no major damage was done due to the hurricane.
Sharad


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looking good Frank.
If you haven't yet check out the Roxul insulation. It's really dense and will help with the noise.

Bob


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


That was a nasty few hours we had here in STL, huh? WE, you and I are in the area where 4.5" fell so I feel your pain. I lucked out with just a flooded basement (for the second time in 4 days), but you got it a lot worse.

The shop is coming along just fine.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Yes, I feel fortunate that I only had a little water on the ceiling. There were a lot more people in our area that were less fortunate. I was called to work on Sunday at 11am to help with repairs where I work…. I got off at 9am Monday. It's only Wednesday nite & I already worked 24 hours overtime this week. We have lots of workers laboring to get the customer's power back on here in the St.Louis area.

There's another shop episode coming…. Stay tuned!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Nice weather this week should get lots of progress. Coming along nicely.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


You will be making saw dust before you know it. There is a small set back in my shop project. I fractured a bone in my ankle and am wearing a walking cast now! Happy to see your shop is coming along so nicely.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Thank you for keeping us up to date on the progress. IT is very cool to watch shops come together. You get to feeling like you are part of it even though you only get to see the pics.

Thanks.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Extreemly happy to see how the new shop is taking shape. Day by day it has started looking so good. Hope the project will get completed soon. Thanks for posting nice pictures
Sharad


----------



## hasbeen99 (Sep 16, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Exciting stuff! Looks like a real dream shop in the making. )


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Tom, Sorry to hear about your ankle… I suggest using the ankle as an excuse to get yourself come hand-carving tools. Get Well Soon!

I'm happy to see things moving too. The wife sez my attitude has improved since things started moving… She Noticed!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## NICUTO (Jul 1, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


It's progressing nicely! i bet you are excited! i would be. looks like you got a good builder that is keeping the project moving.

Nick


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looking good Frank.
You should be in and comfy before the snow arrives. 
They seem to be doing a good job for you.

Bob


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Love those double doors. I presume you will be doing some concrete walks. Be sure you make them wide enough. Looks like you have things pretty will planed out. It is going to be a great shop! Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


It is really comming together now. I bet you can almost smell the sawdust about now.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Yes, I plan on doing a walk. But that's going to have to wait 'til the wallet catches up to my expenses. After the shop is done enough to move some toys in, I plan on making a large size furniture cart with 8" pneumatic tires to move the large tools & to move any large projects that I make later on. I'm making it so I can use retchet straps to secure tools & furniture to the top. It should be able to tolerate a bit of uneven ground.

I'd enjoy making a bit of that new sawdust smell. But right now it's just some 2"X4"s getting cut up to make nailing surfaces for the drywall. I'm getting anxious to get moved in.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


The great weather we've had the last few weeks or so (finally) is making that grass come up nicely. Amerens' tree cutting crew massacred many of the trees over in my neck of the woods, a few miles away. It's a shame.

I'm digging how the shop is looking now.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


This looks like it's going to be a great shop for you. I partitioned off the 3rd stall of my garage and am in the process of moving into the shop. I look forward to seeing the inside of yours.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Just in time for this weeks staggeringly cold winterish weather, Frank! Hope that heat goes in soon, cause you're gonna need it.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Your workshop now looks so nice and I am sure lot of good work will come from it. Your wife has taken lot of interest in developing the site. Please convey my admiration to her.
Sharad


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Great looking shop Frank.
You're a lucky man.


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Thats what I like to see, doing it right the first time


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


This is looking more and more like a shop. I am sure that you are eager to get in there and start doing some "fun" stuff.

Keep us posted.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Frank, Looks like it is coming along great. Be watchin for that next update.

CtL


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


The end is near… And so is the cold weather.

My wife has been helping quite a bit. She's a big help when I need that quick bit of help lifting something. And she HATES seeing drywall dust on the floor & is always chasing me around the shop with a push broom. That's a big help because it frees me up to do the plastering, taping, sanding & general installing of stuff. I wouldn't be as far along as I am if it wasn't for her help! Plus… It's nice to have an understanding ear to talk to after dealing with the contractor or the county inspector.

I've been working on the inside too. so there's another update coming very soon.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi Frank

The outside of your shop really is looking great! You did a beautiful job on it. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I am totally jealous!!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looking good


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi Frank

The inside of your shop is coming along nicely. You might want to look at the ECO-Heater to use in your shop with your present heating unit. There is a review on this unit on www.newwoodworker.com. Reasonably priced and cheap to run. I bought one and my 220 unit runs less and it helps keep the shop warmer. I was thinking about buying another one so the big unit even runs less vet. You might check it out.

Tom


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Lookin' good


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Very cool! I'm planning to start building my own workshop soon so expect lots of questions.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I've been doing some work on my woodshop this week. I've put up some trim around the door & the A/C - Heating unit.



















After I installed the old ceiling fan in the shop, I needed to put a shade on the lighting fixture that I modified. I wanted something interesting & a bit unique, so I used a new 2-1/2 quart paint pail for a shade/reflector.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Very cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


nice job on the trim


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


nearly finished now!

Callum


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi Frank

Your trim working is looking good! What are you going to do for dust collection? Thanks for posting!

God Bless
tom


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Some of those heaters can be vented outside. If you can do this it will solve your problem.

I would not bring any cast iron into the shop until you solve the humidity issue. I see that you are in Missouri, I did some military training there and I recall that it was humid in the summer. So a dehumidifier may be something that you use year round anyway. If you can hook it up to a hose that will drain constantly would be a good way to go.

Before I got the ceiling furnace in my shop I used a propane heater. Any heater that burns fuel and does not exhaust to the outside dumps moisture in the room. About the 3rd time that I had to scrub the rust off of my tools I had enough and got the HotDawg heater which vents to the outside.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Nice shop. Looking great.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I had to come back because I forgot to say that I thought it was looking pretty good.

It has been fun watching this come together. I can't wait to see this full of tools and to see what projects come out of it.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Like Todd says above I've got an outside vented HotDawg heater now in its second year and it solved the humidity problems in conjunction with a 10,000BTU AC for the hot humid Summers here in Southern Illinois.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


A great shop, it looks very bright in there.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Looking sharp! It is almost too pretty to get dirty. Notice I said Almost! Got my cyclone put together and hung this weekend. When I get the duct work up I will post some more pictures. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## jackd942 (Dec 19, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Wow Frank, that's a good looking shop. Can't wait to see it on the other side.


----------



## gaaslaj (Dec 10, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I really like those reflectors but can't seem to find any. Do you have a brand name? Thanks, John.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi John… They were made by "American Flourescent"


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Nice looking shop, congratulations.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Dude…. What are you watching? :|


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I mean I'm not a perv or anything but that really looks like a naked woman!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Man, I really like the lighting in your shop!!!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Frank, Congrats the shop looks great. Sure it will be turning out plenty of projects.

CtL


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Sorry to get anyone excited… It's only Bill Paxton & Hellen Hunt in "Twister".

I really like the lighting too. It's really great to work in a bright shop finally. B.T.W. These photos were taken with the camera hand held & available light.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I love the great lighting and high ceilings. Great looking shop, now get busy and mess it up with some sawdust.
Oh yeah You gotta post these pics under you workshop on you home page.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Can you please give your opinion on the orange "tormek " style sharpener.

BTW very, very nice shop!!!!!!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


That's a good idea… Posting my new shop in the workshop area. I'll be working on that next for sure.

That sharpener is a good ole Harbor Freight model. Yes, it is kinda cheeply built BUT…. It works real well! And for the price, it's really a disposable item. With any kind of basic care it'll probably last a long time anyway. You can see that I have a few Harbor Freight tools. They work very well for the price & are really just stripped down models of the high priced tools. AND they're made in the same place! My lathe is a clone of an earlier Jet model. And so is my dust collector. (I don't have Norm's sponsers.)


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi Frank

Great looking shop and equipment! You should enjoy many hours of working in your new shop. You did a great job on it. My shop is coming along, slow but sure. Hope to get the table saw running tomorrow so I can start building some cabinets. I promissed my wife I would make my step daughter an entertainment center and 5 bookcases before I get started making the cabinets for the shop.

God Bless
tom


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Nice shop!! How much planning did you do before builing it? You use any software to design it? I had a welder friend one time that was a woodworker like me just starting out and he bought one of those Craftsman Tablesaws like the one you have there. His shop was 40' long and 25 ' wide brand new like you have there and just as proud of it. I went to see it and was messing with the fence on the saw and caught my finger in one of those spaces in the table as I was sliding the fence and what a FEELING DUDE!!! SMUSHED!!

Good Job, some shops look great on the outside and never get finished on the inside. I have a couple more years and I will have one to be proud of as well. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


<passes>

Nice!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


A marvelously designed workplace. Working in such a place will really be very enjoyable. The photographs are great. We now expect lots of projects from you. I would like all of you who are having such well equipped workshops to spend at least some time in making a project using only hand tools to check your skills, otherwise you will be fully dependant on the machines.
Sharad


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Yup, that'll get the job done! Nice place you got there!


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


WOW! Real nice shop! The lighting is incredible! I'm in the basement, and have added a ton of 4' flourescent lights.It works fine. I'm disorganized, and need to stop and take a few days to begin to make sense of all my layout of tools. All of my power tools are on wheels.
Oh, by the way, did you build your workbenches? Can you tell me where you got the plans if you did? I have plenty of plain benches I got from my workplace, but need something dedicated to hold specific projects, and a nice wood vice. Very nice!
I'm in the process of building kitchen cabinets. Through several members of this great site, I've managed to learn how to "index" a circle. That closeup of the lazy susan is on my home page. Take a look, and if you want to know how to set it up, I'd be happy to share it with you, or if you want to build base cabinets, I've learned a ton of skills already. I'm a toolmaker, so that makes the learning curve much less steep.
Paul


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Frank, you have a wonderful looking shop. I really like the headroom that you have in there and putting cabinets over the doors is a good idea for using what would otherwise be dead space. They are not easy to get to, especially for those of us who are vertically challenged, but a wonderful way to add needed storage to your shop. If you only had a bed in there you would never have to leave the shop because it looks like you have everything else you need. 

I will be looking forward to seeing additional pictures on your workshop page.


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Love the shop and agree with all comments! Is that the triton wood rack?


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Nice babe on the television too !


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Thats a beautiful looking shop Frank . I think you need more wood clamps though .


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Love the inside. Lets see the outside. Do you have drawings of the construction of the building? I can see there is a lot of green envy going on!LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Great looking shop. A nice job on the construction.

It looks like you have two very substantial workbenches.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Here's a link to the first of 15 blog entries about my woodshop. Click HERE! This should give LumberJocks who haven't seen my previous blog pages an idea of how the progress went. I had plans for my shop but they were all stored in my "grey cells" over the years.

My workbenches are Sjobergs benches, a 6 footer & a smaller one that's just over 4 feet long. I purchased one from Rockler & one off of the NET. They were both on sale. (I never buy anything at full price… Everything eventually goes on sale.) I figured that I would start off with medium sized store-bought benches & save the pleasure of constructing my own bench AFTER I learn exactly what would be best for me. The Sjobergs benches can always be used later for assembly & clamping projects for gluing. I've already purchased a Jorgensen 10" quick action front vise & a Rockler 12" quick action tail vise. (Both on sale at about 50% off of their retail prices.) But I'm debating on wether to install them on my 6' Sjobergs bench or wait & install them on a bench that I build myself.

And Yes that is a Triton lumber rack. I like it very much. It was easy to install & holds about 660 pounds of lumber. That's more than enough space for my needs.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Wow!

You are finished and all I can ask about is the HF sharpener.

never saw the whole 15 entries until this morning , what a project!!!!


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Hi "Can't Put Jam on Toast" !

I've added a few of links to this post to direct you to the HF Sharpener / Grinder. I haven't had it very long & I had a coupon & got the grinder for about $59.99. In an earlier life, I worked in a machine shop & learned to do a lot of my sharpening "by hand". So I don't use many jigs for the curved tools. I did use the clamp / jig for the straight chisels & got a great edge on my 10 Marples / Irwin chisels. When I was making the Shaker Lap Desk, the chisels cut smooth & clean wether using hand pressure or a mallet. Like I said before… At this price it's virtually disposable. Even at full price this whole unit cost less that just the stones for the Tormek. This isn't to say that Harbor Freight doesn't have some real crap in their stores, like those paper weights that they call carving chisels or their cordless tools, but I like this item. A Rolls Royce doesn't get you to work any faster than a VW Bug & you don't have to worry about where you park a Beetle when you get there.

HF 8 inch Wet/ Dry Grinder

HF Lathe Chisel Sharpening Jig

HF Scissor Sharpening Jig

HF Curved Chisel Sharpening Jig

HF Rough Chisel Sharpening Jig

I'm sure you of all people must know the most important of "Murphy's Laws".....

"When you drop a piece of toast, which side it lands on is directly related to… Which side the Jam is on."


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


And it will never be this clean ever again! Is that a concrete slab floor? What are you doing for cushioning for the back and knees in there? I know my concrete floor wears me out when I spent all day in my shop.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


That is so true! I'm in my basement, and even after an hour, my feet feel tired. Did you put down rubber mats?


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Yes it is a concrete slab and I was paying for it with back pain for the many hours I spent on the floor & climbing & working off of ladders while working on the interior of my shop. I have added a couple of those cushioned floor mats that they sell at Rockler & Woodcraft. Those floor mats work very well for me. They're positioned by my work benches where I do the most standing in one place. But I am waiting to catch another good sale at one of those stores. The last time I made that purchase they were two for the price of one. It may be a while before they have that good of a price again. One of my co-workers bought the larger size of the mats & cut them into smaller sections for use in front of some of his stationary tools. When he's standing in one place he places a double layer of the mats. Rockler has the 24" X 48" mats & Woodcraft has the 24" X 36" & the 24" X 60" mats. (Good shoes help too!)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


Great job on the shop. Now you can finally get to work.

The biggest problem will be keeping it as clean as it is now. It's a never ending job.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


The new shop looks great.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


A great looking shop with some fine tools, well done.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

FJPetruso said:


> *Deleted*
> 
> Deleted


I certainly like your shop. It looks fantastic.
I am going to start building mine at the end of the month. 
When finished it will be 840 sq feet.


----------

